
Guided in-process fuzzing of Chrome components - ivank
https://security.googleblog.com/2016/08/guided-in-process-fuzzing-of-chrome.html?
======
0x0
Shame about the js touch event hijinx on that webpage that randomly loads
random articles if you move slightly horizontally when scrolling, or dare try
to pinch to zoom.

